
Show HN: Rosa and I've created a project to help travelers fit into new culture - sergioruiz
https://www.waysily.com
======
Kengomomichi00
Hi, What is your goal with this project? Your title is: travelers fit into new
culture, but I can see that you offer only local schools and teachers.

~~~
sergioruiz
Hi kengo, thank for your comment. Yes, right now we have a small side project
to show in the map local schools and teachers. But our main goal is add some
features such as: \- Show on the map the location of travelers and locals for
being able to have a language exchange. - Bring together locals and travelers
at local events created by the members of the community.

~~~
Kengomomichi00
Ok, but I think you should change your PUV to something like: 'travel and fit
into new culture' or something related to your main goal. On the other hand, I
think that find schools and locals teachers should not be your main product,
it should be a section of Waysily, not the main value that you give your
users, because I am not sure if there is a big market to this.

~~~
sergioruiz
Yes Kengo, that is our goal, right now we are receiving feedback from our
users (you could see a left square float button on landing page in order to
choose what do you think should be the next feature, and based on the result
we'll work on the most requested option). Thank you so much for your comments.

